# Rabbit Cage Tour Videos



## victoriamarina (Nov 12, 2012)

Does anyone else have any they have made to share?
I just made one 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FyXf9mifHU[/ame]


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 12, 2012)

You might want to make the pen bigger and higher. Rabbits can easily hop over a 1 pannel pen. Make it at least 2-3 pannels. Also that pen in about the size that a lot of people on hers cages are. He is really cute.


----------



## victoriamarina (Nov 12, 2012)

ldoerr wrote:


> You might want to make the pen bigger and higher. Rabbits can easily hop over a 1 pannel pen. Make it at least 2-3 pannels. Also that pen in about the size that a lot of people on hers cages are. He is really cute.



Thank-you so much  for right now even when he stretches up and parascopes he almost can see over the top, we are going to make it higher once he is a little older too heh so that way it doesn't happen.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 12, 2012)

Some of ours were climbers so we had to enclose the top too.


----------



## victoriamarina (Nov 12, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> Some of ours were climbers so we had to enclose the top too.



Oh Dear! That will be good to make note of too lol i don't want that happening! I want to have a bigger story cube-condo eventually but that won't be until in the spring when i am at my new apartment.. He will a fixed bun and much bigger i am sure too. The breeder doesn't think anywhere over 3 pounds though because he was the runt and he's been the smallest for his age she's seen in awhile. 
Either way i will definitely take these precautions and i appreciate the help <3 I love this forum.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 13, 2012)

I think his pen is big enough, but yeah I would make the height bigger, one of my bunnies can jump over 5ft fences lol!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 13, 2012)

my lionhead (who's about the size of a holland) was able to escape a 1-grid-high pen at 9 weeks old (and got her head stuck trying to get back in). by 11 weeks old, she couldn't get her head stuck any more and she and my 12 week old lop could *easily* jump up one grid high to get to the upper floors of the condo.

if you ever do find that he's able to climb out of a taller pen, an easier solution than putting a roof on is to put posterboards (or half-posterboards) around the top so that they can only climb so high before they hit the slick stuff and slide back down to the ground. I had to do that when my 4 1/2 month old lionhead managed to CLIMB out of a 48'' playpen!


----------



## victoriamarina (Nov 14, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> my lionhead (who's about the size of a holland) was able to escape a 1-grid-high pen at 9 weeks old (and got her head stuck trying to get back in). by 11 weeks old, she couldn't get her head stuck any more and she and my 12 week old lop could *easily* jump up one grid high to get to the upper floors of the condo.
> 
> if you ever do find that he's able to climb out of a taller pen, an easier solution than putting a roof on is to put posterboards (or half-posterboards) around the top so that they can only climb so high before they hit the slick stuff and slide back down to the ground. I had to do that when my 4 1/2 month old lionhead managed to CLIMB out of a 48'' playpen!



That is crazy! I had no idea they could be climbers either, Winston hasn't shown any interest in jumping over or climbing on it yet, i am still watching. He is supervised right now in his pen anyways but i will be adding more height onto it soon  Thanks so much everyone for all of your help!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 15, 2012)

Ripley, holland lop, can easily jump 3 feet over fences and such if he wants out. SO, I'd check into making the playpen bigger, but besides that, great setup!  He's an adorbale bunny, reminds me so much of my Ripley as a baby.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 15, 2012)

I made one tonight...sorry about the video quality. All I have is the video function on my camera (not an actual camcorder). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amXYgOrRN28&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 16, 2012)

lol, so I'm not the only one whose ENTIRE living room is taken up by a massive bunny enclosure! mine's a lot more simple than yours - just a 2Wx3Lx5H 3-story NIC condo with 2 x-pens + 10 grid-widths worth of NIC fencing that go around the whole room minus the sofa. yours is more like a glorious bunny maze with all the fun levels and ins and outs - very impressive!


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 16, 2012)

That is CRAZY!!! Those are some very lucky bunnies. It must be a pain to clean it all.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 16, 2012)

Y'all have some massive cages! I don't have a video since my cage is so simple. But they are out all day, so the family room is really 'theirs' too. I think these photos show as much as a video would. (The collage of photos was taken last summer when I still had Shadowfax [solid white bun])


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 16, 2012)

I have always liked your cage Suzette. It is simple but looks great  Also you living room is sooo clean and organized.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 17, 2012)

Aaww...:blushan: thanks, Lauren.


----------



## victoriamarina (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh wow thanks everyone so much for the feedback and for sharing your videos/photos i love to see other's setups too  So cool!

I just added another storage cube for height on winston's playpen because he's starting to grow a lot heh


----------



## MiserySmith (Nov 20, 2012)

I just changed my room around. Once it's completely set up I'll take a video of how it looks.


----------



## victoriamarina (Nov 20, 2012)

MiserySmith wrote:


> I just changed my room around. Once it's completely set up I'll take a video of how it looks.



YAY! Can't wait to see  !


----------

